# First Skein! (S)



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Well I finally finished something that can be called yarn!
After a handful of small spinning attempts with random fiber bits that came with my wheel last year I bought comber top, practiced a tiny bit, got brave enough to dye some and finally ended up with 5.99 ounces of two ply at about 432 yards after setting the twist. 

I’m not unhappy with it which surprises me. The problem is I knit almost exclusively with solid colors and thinking about making something with this randomness makes me twitchy ????

Next goal is to finish off the dyed roving I’ll keep as a lace weight single and see how it does. Then maybe I’ll be brave enough to play with my nice alpaca.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it your spinning is amazing. You will eventually find the right project for this yarn. Hold on to it. I love color and I would love to knit something with this yarn. You did good.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

That's beautiful, 

Janallyn


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

That is so nice - very even. Did you spin before you got your wheel - like with a spindle? I've been tempted to try, guess it's one of those things where you just jump in and do it. Spinning sounds so restful and relaxing.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Gaildh said:


> Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

mama879 said:


> I love it your spinning is amazing. You will eventually find the right project for this yarn. Hold on to it. I love color and I would love to knit something with this yarn. You did good.


Thank you! I like the colors just not all "mixy" haha. It's weird because I live seeing the blended colors people spin I just can't picture them as anything. If I don't knit something with it my (almost)eleven year old is standing by to steal it. 
Thank you again and I hope brought a small speck of happiness for you❤


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

janallynbob said:


> That's beautiful,
> 
> Janallyn


Thank you!


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Jiggs said:


> That is so nice - very even. Did you spin before you got your wheel - like with a spindle? I've been tempted to try, guess it's one of those things where you just jump in and do it. Spinning sounds so restful and relaxing.


I didn't, I basically got a wild hare and bought a used wheel one day after seeing people showing their yarns and rovings here. 
It's funny because Now I'm looking into getting a couple drop spindles to learn that too. 
My big goal is to get decent at my antique great wheel and get to do historical type demos somewhere!! It sounds so neat.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Color is beautiful and a great spinning job. If the randomness bothers you, it would be easy to sell. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! I think you've given me the nudge to give it a go.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

It's beautiful, embrace the random! :sm09:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Well, I think you should knit something this yarn.
1. To have the joy of of how nice it is to knit with handspun, especially that you made it.
2. You can give the knitted item away.
3. Three, the random colors just might grow on you.
????


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Your yarn is beautiful! It looks very similar to some that I just spun and gave away. If you want to try using a drop spindle, I have found some 3D printed Turkish spindles on Etsy that are not only inexpensive, but the best balanced spindles that I have found. I bought a tiny one as a gag gift for a friend and she loves it! She says it is perfect for spinning lace weight yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love, love those colors. Your spin is just great.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Love the colour. It would look lovely knitted as a shawl.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your spinning and the colors are super nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful - Great job


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautifully done! Hopefully you will find a pattern that compliments the yarn :sm01:


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Good job it is beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarn is gorgeous!!!!!

I love to knit with yarn that's not a solid color. I'll bet that, once you start, you'll get addicted.

Hazel


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

If you don't want a collection of spindles. Find a fiber group where you can try some out. Of course, of the ones I have purchased and the ones I have made, I only have two that I just can't seem to work smooth with. One is a top whorl (turned into a supported spindle now it is great!) and the other is a dealgan which I can use but it just isn't my thing.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice yarn. Go ahead and twitch it will amuse your family and will love the results.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous colour. Enjoy knitting it up.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Well done, it's lovely and a beautiful colour


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful spinning. I love the colors.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful spinning. I love the colors.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the colours. Well done


----------

